# ANNOUNCEMENT



## DWSmith (Jan 19, 2015)

Watch this space for a very important announcement sometime between now and February 20th. Big news for the shop and big news for me. Stay tuned! Same Bat-Time, same Bat-Channel! (Sorry...No advance hints. Just watch the space)


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 19, 2015)

ill probably be at work when the announcement happens, usually when I miss stuff like this


----------



## USC 2012 (Jan 19, 2015)

CoqaVin said:


> ill probably be at work when the announcement happens, usually when I miss stuff like this



Dido!


----------



## salmonkiller (Jan 19, 2015)

Ok I will hold my breath until then :lol2:


----------



## strumke (Jan 19, 2015)

Subscribed!


----------



## Von blewitt (Jan 19, 2015)

If it involves knife blocks count me in


----------



## DWSmith (Jan 28, 2015)

Big Announcement!

When I started The BoardSMITH in January 1005, I had no idea where the ride would take me. I believed the full-time job I had wouldnt last much longer due to some internal company workings and I didnt want to be taken completely by surprise if the job ended suddenly. It did end on May 31, 2005, not a suddenly as I had expected, but it still ended. By that time I was too young for Social Security, too young to be a Walmart greeter and too old to get another good high paying job.

I started The BoardSMITH when I looked around for something to use the woodworking equipment I already had and settled on cutting boards because the ones I saw on line for sale looked amateurish and poorly made. So I started to create my design and by the time the job ended I was already working late at night and all weekends to fill the orders. Now, 10 years later, I have customers in every state in the USA, every Canadian province and 32 foreign countries. Not too shabby for a part-time start in a back yard shop.

With all this background stated, here is the heart of the announcement. I am selling The BoardSMITH. The contracts will be signed on February 2, 2015 and the new owner will take over effective March 1, 2015. The new owner has a background in woodworking and business and is more than willing to learn and make the boards even better. I plan to stay on for at least 60 days to help with the training and transition. Until the time of the ownership transfer, nothing will change. After the transfer of ownership, nothing is expected to change and the new owner wants to operate it as I have with few changes. 

The next question is why? Without going into fine details, I believe I am more needed at home for health reasons now than at the shop and worked on the decision to either close or sell for many months. This wasnt an easy decision and one that required a lot of soul searching. I wanted to sell rather than close for a number of reasons but primarily didnt want the company I raised to simply disappear after all that hard work. 

For any who have orders in the shop now, they will be completed and shipped out as quickly as possible. Orders will continue to be taken and shipped throughout the transition period as if nothing was going to change. So please be assured your order will be filled and shipped.

To all my friends and customers I have met along the way, I offer my sincerest thanks for your support and trust. You made the journey worthwhile. I realize there are some who have a different opinion of me and for them I also offer my thanks. They helped me to change things for the better and make the operation better.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 28, 2015)

wow wasn't expecting that THANKS! for all your hard work Dave!


----------



## Matus (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow, not that is a big announcement indeed. I would only wish you all the best for whatever lies ahead. Now I regret that I have not ordered a board from you - seems like it would be too late to get one from you personally now. I do hope that the new owner will keep the high standards to which you have made the cutting boards. And I am surely not the only one who hopes to see you around here.


----------



## Namaxy (Jan 28, 2015)

Dave - 

Thank you for everything - your craftsmanship, integrity, humor and contributions to these forums. Wishing you the best in the next phase of your life.

Neal


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow Dave, I am sorry to hear this but hopefully the new owner will continue to build "your" business. Hope the health issues improve too!!!


----------



## daveb (Jan 28, 2015)

You've left quite a legacy with your hobby/job. Boardsmith has raised the expectations for quality cutting boards and has raised the standards for other board makers. Win.

Now about the knife blocks.....


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 28, 2015)

Best of luck Dave. It's been a pleasure. Thank You.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for everything, Dave. I use your board every meal i make. God bless you and your family!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 28, 2015)

Holy Moly I wasn't expecting this. My initial thoughts are that I hope this works out as good as you hoped for and I wish for you nothing but the best for the future.


----------



## DWSmith (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for the kind and flattering words guys. I wish I really deserved half of what was said. But I plan to still be around as a "plain" member and hopefully still be able to contribute a little and learn more about the fascinating world of kitchen knives. I have recommended that the new owner keep up the subscriptions in the sub-forum because it is because of the knife forums that I am where I am today. Dave Martell bought a block many years ago then posted a photo and that was the start. That original post has led to meeting a lot of you guys face-to-face and maintaining relationships that go beyond just friendships. Dave is a friend and a customer, he led me to Unconundrum, Jon and a lot of others that attended the ECG's of some years ago. Great times with some really terrific people. I wish I could name them all. 

But life goes on and things change. The BoardSMITH will continue and I believe it will get better and better. I have seen and listened to some of the ideas the new owner has and I believe he has a good handle on what will be an improvement. Let him know if you have any suggestions.


----------



## heldentenor (Jan 28, 2015)

Dave, I'm about to leave work and go home. I'm looking forward, as I do many evenings, to pouring a glass of wine, picking up a knife, and chopping shallots on my Boardsmith for dinner. Your cutting board is a part of how I think about my day in a way that few material objects are. Thank you.


----------



## jimbob (Jan 28, 2015)

+1 happy I snagged my second just in time! All the best


----------



## strumke (Jan 28, 2015)

Congrats on the legacy you're leaving


----------



## USC 2012 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for everything, and best of luck to you!


----------



## mc2442 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you for everything, and enjoy what comes next! On my 2nd of your boards and have a vertical knife block as well. Enjoy!


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 29, 2015)

jimbob said:


> +1 happy I snagged my second just in time! All the best



Hihi, amateurs, my 4th and 5th will ship in a few days &#128513;&#128077;&#128170;&#9786;&#65039;

Stefan


----------



## jimbob (Jan 29, 2015)

You got a few years on me mate!


----------



## Seth (Jan 29, 2015)

David - I always enjoy my giant BoardSmith, always out on the counter; complements the million dollars worth of knives so well. You hint at health issues and whatever that is about, I wish you the best.
Seth


----------



## USC 2012 (Feb 3, 2015)

I just want to commend you for growing a succesful business during, arguably, the biggest recession in US history. It's also great that your concept will go on.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 5, 2015)

So boards made before March 1st will be collector items? I still have three in their boxes.

Good luck and best to you Dave. 
We've begun the process of "shining the apple". Hope to grab the brass ring in a couple years.
Life is short.


----------



## USC 2012 (Feb 5, 2015)

Salty dog said:


> I still have three in their boxes.



How long will they "survive" in their boxes? Very curious on the answer


----------



## DWSmith (Feb 6, 2015)

I know this will sound a little strange, but I am not going anywhere for a while.

The buyer and I agreed on a purchase price and a date for the change of ownership and I gave him the contract so he could have a lawyer look it over. He returned a week later with the contract in hand and a scowl on his face. As we sat down in the office he presented a list of handwritten changes to the contract and a demand for a 10 year non-compete clause. I made the contract corrections and said I would give a 2 year non-compete clause. Then he tried to low ball the previously agreed on price, down 30%. I refused. He walked out and hasn't been back. So it looks like the sale if off for now unless another buyer suddenly appears.


----------



## USC 2012 (Feb 6, 2015)

Sad to hear! I wish everything would have worked out.


----------



## Artichoke (Feb 6, 2015)

It sounds like maybe he wasn't the right one to trust with your good name.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## bob_loblaw (Feb 6, 2015)

Artichoke said:


> It sounds like maybe he wasn't the right one to trust with your good name.
> 
> Best of luck to you!



Wow no foolin'. Just received my second beautiful board in cherry this week. It would've been a shame for someone to come along and soil your business that you built. Best of luck to you and hope things work out best for you.


----------



## OROH80 (Feb 7, 2015)

wow, thanks for everything and I hope for the best with everything going forward. I got my first board, in maple a few weeks ago, I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## salmonkiller (Feb 22, 2015)

Are there any updates? I am still holding my breath......


----------



## DWSmith (Apr 2, 2015)

*UPDATE*

The last potential buyer has now backed out and The BoardSMITH is officially closed. The equipment will be auctioned off on ex-Factory web site starting on 4/8 and the remaining inventory will be offered for sale on the web site at discounted prices shortly after that date.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 2, 2015)

David,

Sorry to hear this news. This is a sad day.

Wishing you only the best in the future.

Rick


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 2, 2015)

The BoardSMITH said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> The last potential buyer has now backed out and The BoardSMITH is officially closed. The equipment will be auctioned off on ex-Factory web site starting on 4/8 and the remaining inventory will be offered for sale on the web site at discounted prices shortly after that date.





NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## USC 2012 (Apr 3, 2015)

Really sad news


----------



## bob_loblaw (Apr 3, 2015)

Wish you the best. You're a true craftsman.


----------



## gic (Apr 3, 2015)

Wish you the best, you are an incredible craftsman - actually more of an artist in some of your boards...


----------



## chinacats (Apr 4, 2015)

David, sorry to hear things fell through. Best to you in the future.


----------



## RobinW (Apr 4, 2015)

USC 2012 said:


> How long will they "survive" in their boxes? Very curious on the answer



I'd be interested in opinions on that too....


----------



## toddnmd (Apr 4, 2015)

David, sorry to hear that things fell through. I think many of us were looking forward to the Boardsmith carrying on with a new owner. Now maybe your products are just a touch more special, and I'm sure people will continue to get good use out of them for many years. Good luck to you.


----------



## mc2442 (Apr 4, 2015)

David, it is sad to see you go. I have enjoyed the couple boards that I have gotten from you greatly. I wish you well in the next phase of your life and I hope the health issues at home work out for the best.

On a selfish note (I am sure many of us are looking to get what we can before you go), I will look forward to the inventory sale but is there anyway to see what you currently have on hand. Nothing was listed on your website.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 5, 2015)

My understanding is the web site is being reworked from one that was order-based (no dependent on inventory) to one that is inventory-specific, so a bit of work needed by the web guy.


----------



## DWSmith (Apr 5, 2015)

David (Wildboar) is right, the web site offerings were not inventory specific but the remaining inventory that will be listed staring this week will be. I will have a photo inserted of each available board in the web site and it is my belief the web guy will make it such that when a specific board is sold through the shopping cart the listing for that board will disappear. If he can't do that then the sold boards will be removed from the site as quickly as possible to avoid selling the same board twice. I am hoping to have the first offerings available by Thursday of this week 4/9/15.

A question was asked about how long the boards will last after packing. When they are packed they are oiled and waxed before shrink wrapping and most have been sitting on their sides on a shelf for several days prior. I have seen them in shrink wrap for months and I doubt if that will effect them in any way. (I have two shrink wrapped border boards that have been on the shelf for three or more months and they look good, other than the shrink wrapping being dusty.) So I wouldn't worry to much about the boards being effected by being wrapped for to long.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 15, 2015)

_"Thank you for visiting the web site for The BoardSMITH. Please be patient with us as we change to new ownership. No details at this time but the new owner is an accomplished maker of cutting boards in his own right and will continue on with the same quality and high attention to details as I have in the past. Products and details will be announced soon."_

I hope this is good news, I love the BoardSMITH!


----------



## DWSmith (Apr 16, 2015)

There is good news on the horizon.

Once the auction company announced the equipment auction, I received two emails about the business. The first was from a Canadian company. They are being courted by Viking Ranges to make a line of private label boards and all they wanted was the name. Their boards would be made in the manner they wanted to make them with no oversight or training from me. The details started to sound like a scam so I dumped their agreement. The second came as a surprise, a competitor who is known and has a good reputation. We hammered out an agreement verbally and then on an email and it will work for us both. Once the auction is over I will travel to his location and show him how I make boards. As we combine techniques, I believe we can find ways to make a stronger and better cutting board. 

Once we have finalized the details, meaning signatures on a piece of paper and ironing out the little details, a formal announcement will be made and making of BoardSMITH boards will continue, in another state by another maker who is known and respected and is experienced. I have full confidence in this maker and know he will represent the brand well and with craftsmanship.


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 16, 2015)

David,

Let's hope that this time things work out! Will you still be selling off the remaining inventory of boards? If so do you know when? I check you site every day, several times a day


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 16, 2015)

David, that is great news. Get the $$ for the equipment from the auction, plus either equity or $ for the 'intellectual property' and business name, plus the legacy is carried onward. All-in-all just as good -- if not better -- then selling the whole operation to someone.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 16, 2015)

I was literally just at the website to see if there were any updates, then was headed over to this thread to make a post when it popped up to the top of "what's new." Good news indeed. I hope it works well for everybody!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 20, 2015)

I hope this works out for you David. Please let us know when you have an update.


----------



## salmonkiller (Apr 21, 2015)

I can't seem to see the remaining inventory on the site.Are there any boards still available?


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 22, 2015)

Less than 8 minutes remaining for some of the biggest auction items! Good luck, David!


----------



## strumke (Apr 22, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> Less than 8 minutes remaining for some of the biggest auction items! Good luck, David!



Where did auction take place? I checked the site a few times but I thought it was no longer happening because of the new buyer. 

Is it all gone?


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 22, 2015)

http://www.exfactoryauctions.com/ShowAuctions.aspx?SearchType=5&Lot=A040315.1&LotName=The+Boardsmith

It ended a couple hours ago. This was the shop equipment auction. The new owner already makes boards according to what Dave wrote, so I'm guessing he did not need the equipment (or what went to auction was all the items he did not need).

Not sure what the status is on the cutting board supply. Now that the equipment is all sold I'm guessing that Dave is done working on them. So maybe the ones he was able to finish will be coming up for sale, and ones he could not get to in time are going to finished by the new owner?


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 22, 2015)

A shame to see a well equipped shop falling apart like that. I could have used a few things, but not having money and living 6,000 miles away kept me from bidding on them 

Stefan


----------



## bob_loblaw (Apr 26, 2015)

Heads up to anyone looking to buy some of the last stock, the website appears to be updated with listings of what's left.


----------



## DWSmith (Apr 26, 2015)

The web site creator has started to add the final inventory to the web site. I apologize but there seems to be a small problem with some of the items entered on the shopping cart. I gave him the first 16 but only 12 showed up and one was entered twice. I guess I need to send fewer to him so I don't confuse him. 

If you encounter problems, please call me Tuesday at the shop number and I will be happy to take your order. (I will be out Monday for a medical procedure)


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 26, 2015)

David,

I will be in touch Tue. I have the 12 by 18 cherry blemished in my cart but it keeps saying "invalid shipping method" even though I don't see a place to choose a shipping method. It was board 107 the middle top one for 138.


----------



## DWSmith (Apr 26, 2015)

The problem with the web site shopping cart has been resolved. Everything shouodl be available for order. More will be added next week.


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 26, 2015)

Is it safe to say you're okay with the transition Dave?


----------



## DWSmith (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes, I am okay with the new owner. He is experienced and known to some around the forums and has agreed to keep making in the manner that I have for the past 10 years. Once an agreement is signed I will give more details.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 28, 2015)

BUMP for the clearance sale. 6 boards left from this batch.

Dave, hope you are doing well today!


----------



## Reede (Apr 30, 2015)

Got two on the way today. Only 2 left in the store.


----------

